# Training plan question



## Cyclebot81 (Jun 24, 2011)

I was off my bike for a year and a half and stared again in the middle of June.

I jumped to it and average 3 25mile rides a week at about an 1hour and 45minutes since I started. I need structure. I am turning 30 soon and I would like to do some racing before I die. 

There are a million and one plans out there. Can anyone recommend a plan that includes base, nutrition, interval, ect? I have a habit if being able to push myself beyond my abilities so I should be able to catch up quickly. 

Right now I am slow obviously, but in my first two weeks Increased my average speed by 3mph which I was excited about. Thanks for your help. My mind is numb from the vast amounts of information.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Unless you hire a coach, no one can give you a plan that is right for you. But you can learn and figure it out yourself.

Since you just started riding (again), any riding you do will be beneficial. Just go ride for the rest of this season. Fast, slow, go explore, anyhting that's fun. You need a base before you start doing intervals. When you are feeling fast enough, start doing group rides.

In the mean time buy a copy of Friel's training bible, read it and do the exercises to determine what you need to train. Then decide the races you want to target and use Friel to make a 2012 training plan around one or two 'A' races.

I'd ignore Friel on diet though. He pushes the Palo Diet for athletes which I think is bunk. Your opinion may differ of course. "Race weight" is a better book on diet.


----------



## Cyclebot81 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks. Going to purchase those books. I also have a membership to active.com now (trial for event I signed up for) and they have some plans I want to check out too.


----------



## stumiller (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah Friel's book is a good place to start and it's an easy read. If you want to do a self supporter plan imo take the rest of the year and figure out how your body responds to different training stresses, vary your diet, sleep, workouts, recovery time, nutrition on the bike. Learn what works for you and how you respond and it will help big time next year when your developing your plan. 

Find some group rides and start putting in your base, maybe pick up a cross bike and get some practice races in this winter.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Here we go a few tidbits of training advice that is generic enough for a beginner:
1.)Try not to do more than 3 hard days a week.
2.)Take at least one easy/rest day between hard days.
3.)Pick up at least a heart rate monitor. Most come with rudimentary information on training zones/percentages if effort.


----------



## Cyclebot81 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks guys I appreciate all your advice. I picked up the cyclist's training bible today and looks like a great book. Since I am going away I am going to go on a easy 40 mile ride tomorrow so I can get in more miles. I did and aggressive 20 mile ride with a 950' climb panting most of it on Monday so I figured I shouldn't push myself.

The 40 miles will be my longest ride so far. I am excited. I have a metric century I registered for in Lancaster, PA. Called the Metric Covered Bridge ride. Just trying to work my way up. Hoping to complete my first century by October doing the black bear run at the water gap.


----------



## stumiller (Nov 25, 2009)

Sounds good man. I was rereading your first post and noticed you talk about catching up quickly and pushing yourself, that's great but cycling is a different animal. Managing muscle fatigue and recovery is as important as the time you put in the saddle imo. Friel will explain a lot of this but don't try to overcompensate for missed time. Injury and burnout suuuuuuucks, I've experienced both when I first got into structured training. Just remember that while your in base period, the object of every workout is to be able to complete the following days workout. If you don't, your fatigue will be greater than your recovery and you will slowly lose fitness even though your giving it your all. I've been there before because I thought I could catch up for missed time and push harder than everyone else. Good luck with it man.


----------



## Cyclebot81 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks you again. I always start thinking that 29 is to old to start cycling and accomplish anything great, regarding racing. That's why I figured this late starting I will focus on two things. Completing my first metric century and my first century and see how my pace improves.


----------

